# latest tarpon angler - annie...



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

annie - virginia ann dailey - arrived by c-section at 6:11 PM, Monday, October 26 - 9 lbs 9 ozs, 21 inches... the first child of daisy duerson and william dailey

annie will not meet her grandmother - Laura Hodges Dailey - who passed away Sunday, October 4, from complications related to lung and lymph cancer.

parents are blessed to know them both...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Bill, Congratulations on the new addition. If you thought that you didn't have enough time to fish before, well I've got some disappointing news for you now. 

Here's wishing you all a healthy and happy life.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks Chris - I imagine the day will come in which daisy will let me do anything that annie can do with me... including fishing...

cheers


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

williamdailey said:


> 9 lbs 9 ozs, 21 inches...


That's definitely a keeper, Bill...Congrats


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats a Trophy for sure! Beautiful girl. I hear shotgun cleanin supplies are on sale at Academy!


----------

